# Antique hairstyle pictures



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

man, i am wanting to cord my poodle! love it!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

These are some of our dogs (with me) back in the 60's and 70's. I have posted these before but some of the newer members will not have seen them. I cannot believe how much show clips have changed, particularly puppy clips!! I have always wanted to cord a Poodle too. My biggest concern is the smell. Reds would be awesome for it because they are so curly.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I really enjoyed that great walk through history! Thanks for posting the links.

Arreau, I cannot believe how much hair there was on the puppies!! So very different from the sculpted pups of today.
_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Soooooo much more drying time. We would be a good six hours grooming a show pup from start to finish. Drying a pup with that much coat for a summer show was a nightmare. The dog looked great, but the groomer looked like she had been dragged through a knot hole!


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Arreau, they are very interesting.

Cute dogs  , I haven't seen The jackets like those before.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You are most welcome!!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

I found an old book at a yard sale recently. I hope I'm not infringing on copyright by posting the pictures... I can't help myself!! They are just too cute!! Don't tell anyone! Shh..!

The book is called: How to Clip Your Own Poodle by Ernest H. Hart, 1962

I included the original captions under each picture...









This is a perfectly clipped Miniature Poodle. It is Champion Braeval Busker owned by Mrs. J. D. Grant and photographed by world-famed dog photographer Evelyn Shafer.










A grooming stand with an inverted L to hold the dog in position makes grooming a great deal easier. Try to get a table which can be raised or lowered as you need it. Larger dogs are groomed with the table at a lower height than toy Poodles. Photo by Louise Van der Meid.










Hold the tail at the base when shaping the pompom with a barber's shears.










This is Blakeen Osprey owned by Mrs. Sherman Hoyt of Stamford, Conn. He just wont the Best of the Standard Poodles in the 1947 Westminster Kennel Club show at the Madison Square Garden. Poodles have become much more "perfect" since 1947... but the clips haven't changed at all!


.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG...I get a kick out of how high up they clipped the feet, and how close to the end they took the tail. Funny!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

This is the proper way to hold your Poodle's foot when getting the hairs between the webbing on the toes. Note the comb laying on the table.










Don't be cruel when you groom your Poodle. Hold the hair between the comb and the skin so the pull is reduced when you hit a knot.










This beautiful Poodle puppy is only 9 3/4 inches high and is thus considered a Toy Poodle. Note the beautiful Puppy Clip. Photo by Frasie.










In 1953 theses Poodles took the Best in Show of the 73rd International Dog Show at the Versailles Fair in Paris, France. The French dogs look different than the American dogs because the French allow different clips. UPI Photo.


.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

These Miniature Poodles in perfect form and with a perfect clip, have just won prizes at the 1960 Westminster Kennel Club Show.










A Corded Standard Poodle by the name of "Rejane" being shown by Miss Andree Fosset. Photo by Evelyn Shafer.










When the Poodle Club of America held their 27th Specialty Show, they selected this puppy Poodle in a Puppy Clip as the best Poodle Puppy. Photo by Evelyn Shafer.










You don't have to have a "show clip" to make you Poodle beautiful. Here are a rare pair of matched, mismarked Poodles.They make excellent pets and are strikingly beautiful, yet the Kennel Club will not allow them to be shown because they are "sub-quality" from the Standard set by the club. Photo by Louise Van der Meid.


.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

If your Poodles are to be let about in the woods, and you don't have the time to be combing them daily, you'd better use a short clip such as these two Poodles are sporting.










From leopard trimmed coat (recently copied by several high fashion houses) to jeweled bow, this puppy is ready for a night out. By dressing your Poodle up in this manner, he will be allowed into restaurants which have the usual NO DOGS ALLOWED sign on display.










At the Paris salon of Jacques Heim, there was a showing of raincoats for "Miss and Her Poodle." Matching raincoats may be hard for you to find, but you can get beautiful raincoats for your Poodle at your petshop. Raincoats aren't so necessary to protect your pet from the rain, but when you have to take them out in the rain, they are a mess when you bring them back into the house if they didn't have raincoats. Photo by United Press International.


.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i just love this thread. love the old pics!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The funny thing is...fifty years from now people will be looking at the Poos of today, goggling, saying "What WERE those people thinking!".


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Memory Lane*

Thank you for starting this thread. Its a wonderful look down memory lane.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> The funny thing is...fifty years from now people will be looking at the Poos of today, goggling, saying "What WERE those people thinking!".


Thats what I was thinking.......makes you wonder what will the poodles look like years from now?


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

> ...they selected this puppy Poodle in a Puppy Clip as the best Poodle Puppy.


Try saying that three times real fast.



> By dressing your Poodle up in this manner, he will be allowed into restaurants which have the usual NO DOGS ALLOWED sign on display.


How times have changed. 

This thread is awesome.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Salukie  The leopard coat is so adorable.

I found a video of a dog show from the '50 in youtube, there's a poodle at 4:26


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Gah!!! :scared:That poor toy poodle looked funny! :doh: I so wonder what the poodle clip will look like in 50 years from now...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Can you even imagine that toy being in a show today?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol that toy wouldn't make it in the door in todays shows!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh LOL! did you see the clip about women dressing for a job???
ack!! an entire clip about fashion, and yay, she got the job as a stenographer.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Okay, I just watched it again... why the corn starch!? :wacko:










I'm just dieing to go grab that poor thing and groom it properly! LOL!! :fish:


.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

cornstarch is actually AWESOME for grooming with! It slicks mats out easy-as-pie!

For in that context I'd say they were using it to aid brushing that weird coat, possibly add a little texture and also whitening. Obviously we have better products for that now, but I imagine it'd help with all that... I only ever use it to help with mats. lol!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Huh. Well I learn something new every day! Thank you Flyingduster!


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

I hate to see it, but the website is wrong about the corded poodle being the original poodle - as you all know poodles have varying levels or harshness, and curliness, and the harshest curliest dogs (often black) are very likely to come from corded lines - the same breed, but some people just prefer to cord...
The taxidermy cut on the poodle, used to be relatively popular in france, and can be found as a pattern (from above) in Shirlee Kalstones book 

and all these other cuts are more geared towards the reason poodles were originally clipped - the hair we have today is useless for swimming!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for adding that 50's dog show video.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Have to laugh at the "beautiful puppy clip". By modern day standards that dog looks like its been pulled through a bush backwards - as my Dad used to say!! What a mess!!


----------

